# Franki3 journal



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well here goes boys and girls.

I'm training with a slight injury in my left elbow so stops me performing some exercises.

Monday:shoulder&biceps

smiths seated behind neck:

3x12 50kg

standing high rope pulls:

3x10 20kg

seated dumbells presses:

1x10 21kg

2x10 31kg

shoulder hammer press (free weights)

1x10 80kg (40kg either side)

1x10 110kg

1x10 140kg (slightly assisted)

side raises

3x10 15kg

seated machine delt raises

1x10 30kg

1x10 40kg

1x10 50kg

biceps:

seated machine curls

3x10 on each arm 20kg

3x10 both arms 35kg

double handle high biceps cable curl

1x10 18kg

1x10 22kg

1x10 27kg

hammer curls

3x10 12kg (low weight becoz of injury)

close grip e-z bar

3x10 35kg

I will be putting my diet up aswell...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are we gonna be treated to some franki pics then :becky:

nice to see another journal being booted up dude


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pickys coming soon just make sure missus ain't about when viewing cal don't want her drooling all over your carpets........lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll make sure she`s sitting on a towel just in case dude


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

LEGS:

seated squat press:

1x10 200kg

2x10 250kg

laying down hams

3x12 20kg

leg extensions(single legs):

3x12 25kg

seated hamsrings:

2x12 40kg

1x10 50kg

hammer squat press:

1x10 100kg

1x10 150kg

1x10 200kg

standing calf raises:

1x20 100kg

1x20 150kg

to failure 200kg

no deadlifts today slight tweak in lower back,and had no time for front squats will fit them in Friday with back &abs


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Good to see your journal mate.

:clap2:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wednesday off:

I've got a pain in my left elbow and it hurts on certain exercises eg: hammer curls,side raises.

Any ideas wot it could be I don't think it's tenis elbow it's more on the outside of the elbow.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest& tri's:

laydown cable flys:

1x12 18kg

1x12 23kg

1x12 27kg

incline hammer: Drop sets:

1x12 60kg. 1x10 110kg

1x12 90kg. 1x10 90kg

1x10 110kg. To failure 60 kg

flat bench dumbells:

1x12 30kg in each hand

1x10 35kg

1x10 40kg

1x12 45kg

decline bench barbell:

1x12 40kg

1x12 60kg

1x8. 70kg

1x15 50kg

wide grip smiths:

3x20 40kg

pec dec:

1x12 40kg

1x12 50kg

1x12 50kg

Tri's:

reverse grip cable pulldown( single arm):

1x15 18kg

2x15 23kg

straight handle tri's (cable)

1x20 41kg

1x20 50kg

1x15 59 kg

1x8. 68kg

donkey machine:

3x20 70kg

I know to many sets on chest but it was one of them days where we seemed to want to do everything.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice journal matey

Keep it up!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

cheers matty:becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

friday went like this:

Back and abs:

straight bar pulldown {cable}:

2x12 32kg

1x12 50 kg

1x12 59kg

1x12 68 kg

cable rows {t-bar}

1x12 80kg

1x12 100 kg

1x12 120kg

1x12 150 kg

lat pulldown {dble handle bar}

1x10 50kg

1x10 80kg

1x10 100kg

t-bar rows:

1x10 70kg

1x10 80kg

1x10 100kg

straight leg deadlift:

1x8 70kg

1x8 80kg

1x8 100kg

single arms dumbll rows:

1x10 25kg

1x10 27.5kg

1x10 30kg

ABS:

abs machine:

1x20 60kg

1x20 70 kg

1x20 80 kg

torso twist:

3x15 25kg

ab cruncher:

3x20 60 kg

going to measure bf monday to see if ive reduced it im sure it was 24% about 2 months ago.

going by my pics guys do i look like im 24%???????...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no you dont look 24% but i cant remember if your pics include your tum tum lol

you upper body weights are just wrong matey. 

if ive got it right your straight arm pulldowns are 3x mine.

however your stiff legs deads(altho i cant do em) are at a weight i started out on when i did try em..

now you`ve said you wanna bring your legs up to par yeah?

btw i`m naturally top heavy and have spent the last 4-5 years trying to correct this which aint easy with back probs.

you did a shtload of sets for back then 3 measly sets for deadlifts..inserted halfway into the routine.

how about doing SLDL first follwed by leg curls maybe, putting more of your effort into legs and finishing with back..maybe even backing off back abit so you have more energy for legs throut the week..

just a thought bud


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for the advice cal will take on board what you are saying and change things about next week.:nod:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

as regarding my dead lifts i have a slight twinge in my lower back and i didnt trust it on fri to take anything heavier,i usually start off with 100 kg and go up to 180kg.

as regarding legs i do a full session on tuesdays legs only...

but like i said im not a know it all and always open to change and advice,like they say we are always learning.....thanks alot cal:tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ah yeah soz when i read back... :becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ah yeah soz when i read back... :becky:


whats your diet like cal??

and how much cardio do you do a week and what does it consist of mate??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my cardio is and has always been dog walking and altho dogs always get 2x 30 mins walks a day one dog is fcuk off slow tho and unless i specifically leave her behind walks arent that brisk.

i really do have to sort something out..

3 oaty protein shakes a day(milk, nana, natty yoghurt,egg, peanut butter also)

probly a chicken sarnie n pint of milk or some crAp i`ll cook up outta mince and some sorta smingey sauce.

can of tuna pint of milk.(sometimes for 2 meals depending if ive had 2 or 3 shakes or not)

i try to lean bulk all the time, keeping protein high, carbs are never ever low even on a cut(doubt ive ever been under 300g)bit of fat from peanut butter in shakes n thats it.

i weigh nothing..

if i wanna cut i`ll go easy on the oats...and get protein to around 2g per pound of bodyweight.

my problem is the sustained overeating required to get bigger than i currently am.

i hate food and am pushing my limits just to sustain the weight i am..

which is just as well i have no desire to get much bigger than i am.

i do have a desire to get much better than i am tho still...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think your bf is that high. I'd say around 16-19


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> my cardio is and has always been dog walking and altho dogs always get 2x 30 mins walks a day one dog is fcuk off slow tho and unless i specifically leave her behind walks arent that brisk.
> 
> i really do have to sort something out..
> 
> ...


 whatever your doing cal its defo working bud :clap2:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> I don't think your bf is that high. I'd say around 16-19


 cheers london i dont think so also like i said i was 24% about 2 months ago so would like to think im about 18 0r 19%

im going to get it measured on monday so ill let you know...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol well it was 3 years ago when that pic was taken...

as you know by now i had a fusion 2 years ago and its only the last 4 months where things have picked up.

but i hope to improve on my avatar pic with next proper pics(maybe 3 months time)


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

sorry guys i havent been posting my journal lately but im in the process of changing my workout a bit,so its a bit all over the place at the moment im still training hard regardless of this tho...

3 months cal we cant wait that long!!!!!!!!!

4 weeks left on my cycle so hoping to get a little bit out of it still.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol its all about the build up and creating abit of anticipation...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok story so far is I've got one week left of pct I have lost some weight but funny enough I look more bigger and defined with it which I suppose is obvious really.

Seems like I have kept my strengh gains so far anyway done 80kg on each side today on hammer shoulder press(6 reps) no assistance either so I was pleased with that.

I must admit I only put on about 8 pounds during cycle and I've lost 5 already but like I said Im really pleased wot I'm seeing in the mirror defo going the right way.

Going to take my full time off after cycle then maybe up the test and add some deca we will see.

I will put some photos up soon to see if you lot think I've improved.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

done legs today.....how long would you say to do in a leg workout ie:1 hour

4 sets of seated leg press 2x10 150 kg

2x10 250 kg

front squats on smiths 3 sets all at 80 kg

seated calf raises and standing calf raises 3 sets of each

laying down hamstrings 3x10 35kg

seated hamstrings 3x10

seated leg curls 3x10

is there anything i should add to this.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

every angle covered there frank lol

why every leg curl under the sun when sldl is the daddy.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Seated leg curl is near the seated hams so I usually jump on it aswell + you can see the womens pole dancing class from it. Lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

24x7

365 days a year...

franks on it! :becky:

comments still stand youre spreading your effort too thin imo


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wot would you suggest cal????


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

look good on the pics mate. You cant be far off your targets now


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words

I wanna get more muscle definition and a little bigger not to much something manageable


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Didn't train today had to have the kids while missus went off to the dentist for some more fillings, that girl has more fillings than a sandwich shop.

Training tomoz so will have to fit in some chest and tris along with back.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done back today strength is slowly returning:

p/deads done 4 sets finishing off on 180kg for 7

then tried for 200kg lifted it but couldn't get a full rep out.

Cable rows seated 3 sets 160kg done them to failure

wide grip cable row 3 sets 80kg to failure

bent over dumbell rows 3 sets 37.5kg to failure

lat pulldowns to back and front 3 sets of each up to 160kg

I'm doing everything to failure at the moment and I'm getting good results from it.

Done some other bits and pieces on back but won't bore you with them,was going to do some abs but I was fukced.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So u were fcked after that little routine. You still up for legs n shoulders monday.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope your not going to be too f**ked to cook me dinner tomorrow, or will you let the missus do it all, LOL.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Hope your not going to be too f**ked to cook me dinner tomorrow, or will you let the missus do it all, LOL.


Hope when you have a drink it doesn't come out all your little holes!! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You can start calling me the human pincushion, LOL.

p.s. I don't drink anymore, my livers taking too much of a beating already, LOL.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done shoulders and bi's today

diet going well cut out my carbs on non training days and I've lost 8ib in 2 weeks abs are starting to show already

thought I would struggle on diet but it's been ok really going to diet up until about Xmas then going to do a big bulking cycle.

This is just a experiment really to see how easy or hard I find it to cut.

Don't think I've lost any muscle size as keeping protein level high still

I'll post up some pics after I've finished dieting.

Cheers all


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep it up mate. Say goodbye to the abs then lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Legs and tri's today done my pb on seated leg press of 400kg for 6 reps,so altho I'm dieting haven't lost any strengh if any I have gained strengh body really changing drastically

I'm alot lighter than I have been but look so much bigger!!

Really enjoying training at the moment lifting heavy and plenty of reps aswell.

On the shoulder hammer press on Monday I done 90kg either side for 5.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats cos peeps heard you lose strength on a diet..

one of those myths that only really affect competitors dieting RIGHT down...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done my pb today on hammer shoulder press 110kg either side for 4 reps!!

Also anyone else used powdered egg whites just started using them for my omelettes I think they taste good don't know about protein this way as it doesn't say on the box????


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done legs today started with leg extensions to pre-exhaust the muscles before I done front squats can't go as heavy but fukc me does it burn and do the trick,does anyone else do this?

I find this excellent for a good blast on legs..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, Dorian Yates used to do it.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done robby anchant shoulder routine today my shoulders are still burning now!!

Started cycle today at last it's been a long wait!!


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

franki3 said:


> Done robby anchant shoulder routine today


.

whats that entail franki


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

If you've got sky it's on the active channel he doesn't go heavy but wow wot a burn!!!

First exercise is arnie presses x10

Then followed by normal presses x10

Then front raises

Then bent over side raises

All that is one set and all seated

Do it 3 times and you will be blowing out your arse..lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah but it doesnt take a genius to do 4 sets concurrently in a giant set bud.

if you aint fcked after 1 set theres sommat wrong..lol

its about gauging intensity and making sure its progressive..

the rest is just window dressing..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah but it doesnt take a genius to do 4 sets concurrently in a giant set bud.
> 
> if you aint fcked after 1 set theres sommat wrong..lol
> 
> ...


He only asked wot it entailed fukc me!!!! Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like you ain't lifting heavy enough me old mucker lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soz frank wasnt having a pop matey..

just voicing my opinion heh heh...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Looks like you ain't lifting heavy enough me old mucker lol


It's not all about weight it's about intensity aswell,and all my workouts I go to failure until it is impossible to lift anymore then I know my muscles have been worked to there maximum.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You sound like me now lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey frank i only go to failure on 4 sets

ie the last set of each exercise.

and i never train flat out for 100% of the time...

not saying my ways better, just trying to get you to ponder... :wink:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey frank i only go to failure on 4 sets
> 
> ie the last set of each exercise.
> 
> ...


Frank is pondering!!!!!!!!

Yes sorry cal should have more clearer I don't go to failure on every set usually one warm up set then 2 working sets then last set to failure/or sometimes last 2 sets to failure...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You have to find out what exercises and routine works for your body.

Dorian Yates would do 1 set to failure where as Ronnie Coleman would do 3-4 sets to failure. Who was better?

Watch this clip.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not a case of whats better really..

some people prefer 1 insane set others 3-4, arnie (i get the imjpression) went to failure on everything everyday of the week.

imo the first 2 options will work for everyone.

good stuff frank 

yanny did you know that brawn talks about 1 set to failure..

i just dont happen to use that option very often..

altho i can and have on deads..

1 set and i couldnt even contemplate another..

i personally think it takes alot of practice to be able to raise intensity that high that 1 set is all it takes.

it is possibly something i would like to aspire to tho using prexhaust techniques and to finishing with negatives etc...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just looking at my pics on my album I have changed so much it's kinda crazy how much.

These last few months I've come on loads I'm well chuffed,really starting to look like a bodybuilder now(at fukcing last)

I think I look crap in them older photos now!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmfao...

tooo easy dude...

glad trainings going well dude


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pb's

Bench:130kg

P/D:220kg

Squat:160kg

Hammer shoulder press:200kg....100kg each side

Don't trust my back to do full deadlifts maybe if I start off light????


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Weight when I started cycle was 12.9'stone

Weight after 2 weeks is 13.3'stone

At last I'm putting on again....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Franki----------you fat s**t lol. Keep it up big man


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

That is great news franki, how much size av u put on did u take measurements pre cycle ? Would be intresting to see wot body parts u r getting the most gains on.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Legs have come on bundles looking much fuller.

Overall I think I have put on,don't want to put on to quickly otherwise it would suggest water..


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Do u feel like ur new cycle is starting to kick in ? Once u av stopped front loading u will look great mate. Look forward to seeing ur gains.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

this ones for u franki :jerkit::nod::becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Great work London you tosser! Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have more. Look at my updated every 3 months thread. In the new post bit ..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Done back today pb'd my partial D/L 230kg well chuffed considering I felt fukced today.

Weight up to 13.7st

Measured biceps: 16"

was going to put some more photos up but I'll think I will wait.

So cycle going really well made some great gains 3 weeks left till I start cruising for 10weeks.

Looking good for the summer girls lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders & biceps today

Hammer shoulder press

10x50kg

10x80kg

8x150kg

5x200kg

Military press standing

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x70kg

Behind neck

10x50kg

10x50kg

8x70kg

Super setted side delt raises

Hammer delt raises

Front delt raises

Hammer 13kg

Sides. 16kg

Fronts. 18kg. 3 sets of this

Seated side raises(partials)

10x18kg x3

Then rear delts seated

10x20kg x3

Upright rows(ez-bar)

10x30kg x3

Shrugs

3x12 not sure on weight but stacked it

Biceps

Buddy curls 5x30kgx12

Seated curls

3x10 16kg

Bent over curls

3x10 16kg

Standing hammer curls

3x10 18kg

Machine curls

3x10 single armed again not sure on weight but wasn't heavy.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fook me franki. Are you going for a new record with the bicep sets


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks more than it actually was!!!

Remember tho the size of my guns lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

17 reps man  start lifting heavier son and you will do less sets lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

My lifts at the moment are

Bench press 130kg

P/D 230kg

Squat 190kg

Shoulder hammer press 210kg

Starting to trust my back again so will start doing full deadlifts this week.

Also front squats I find great for legs usually go up to 110kg for about 5/6 reps...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good lifts franki, are they 1 reps ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Good lifts franki, are they 1 reps ?


Yes mate except for shoulder press done 200kg today for 6

Weight has gone up again I'm now just a tadge under 14stone

Went down to 12.7 stone thru illness and dieting so I'm well pleased..looking to get to 14 and a half I'm not holding to much water either and keeping quite lean in the process...

I'll get some photos up soon when I get 5 fukcing minutes to my self lol

I'm going to take a week off at Easter give my body a bit of rest bite!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders & biceps

Seated dumbell press

15x16kg

12x25kg

10x32kg

10x37kg

Front raises

10x13kg

10x13kg

10x16kg

Side raises

3x10 @ 16kg

Seated bent forward side raises

3 sets of drop sets starting with 20kg down to 11kg

So 16kg 13kg 11kg all to failure

Back delt presses

3x10 32kg

Biceps 4sets single cable curls

3sets seated curls

3sets close grip ez-bar curls

Then finished with some rope pulls....

Also added another meal to my day....

Week off next week for some rest and spend some time with wife and kids

Don't know who's yet tho lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Another fookin meal, how do you fit it in lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Another fookin meal, how do you fit it in lol


I still don't think I'm eating enough tho London

8.00 porridge oats and mass shake

9.30 train

11.00 build&recover

11.30 noodles or 4 whole egg omelette made with milk with cheese and ham

1.30 either steak or chicken with veg or pasta

4.00 (new meal) 2 small handfuls of pasta and a tin of tuna with some light Mayo.

6.00 mass shake with some nuts

9.00 chicken breast with rice

11.00 zma tabs or shake..

I don't know you tell me is it alot or not???????


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Put it this way mate, if you took me out for a romantic meal it would cost you peanuts lol. Looks plenty to me franki, only cause im only eating 3 times a day with lil snacks in between meals, maybe thats why im 160lbs. But you wanna add mass and bulk so it looks good brv


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cheers mate!

Maybe that's wot your doing wrong not eating enough to fuel those ab muscles


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is only been just recently franki, im not in this game to add mass.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

235 PDL today beat my pb by 5kg at last

Always lift heavy when I'm tired and not in the mood "weird"


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

235, u weakling


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Week off this week no gym at all well maybe some bench in the garage lol

But overall resting up for a week going to try and eat like crazy as I'm going to have time to prepare some meals going to keep diet as clean as I can..

Went shopping yesterday in a vest do you guys find the men look at you more than the women

Or is it just me who attract both sexes Pmsl


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tell me about it franki, it happens to me all the time. I can't help it if I'm a sexi mofo,


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Tell me about it franki, it happens to me all the time. I can't help it if I'm a sexi mofo,


Imagine me and you in aya napa it would be carnage...lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> All the blokes wouldn't be able to help themselves


Lol fleg

I'd have to walk about with a jumper on..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Missing gym already might have to jump up early tomoz before kids wake and nip round the garage for a quick shoulder workout!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha u knew wouldnt last, its like a drug franki, so addictive. I dont think ive ever had a week off since training


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I miss the pain of heavy weights lol

Defo going to get in the garage Tomoz need to buy a chin up bar aswell

Mmmmmm where could I get one tomorrow???????


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheap n cheerfull argos WHALLOP


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

240kg today on PDL well pleased!!

Yesterday nearly had 140kg on bench my spotter help me a touch so I'm not claiming it but it's nearly there..... So still stuck on 135kg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good effort franki. How long you been stuck on 135?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Good effort franki. How long you been stuck on 135?


Only a couple of weeks I usually just go up to 130kg and stop but now and then I go for a pb

I can rep 120 for 6/7

Probably fukced by the time I try for pb....lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's good going mate I'm stuck on 100 atm. My pbs 110 so a little while to go yet haha


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe I should update my journal tbh my PBS haven't changed much

Pdl is now 250kg

Bench is now 140kg

DL is 220kg

Today done chest and bi's

Flat bench

Warm up set

Then 3 sets of 12

Finished up with 5 with 130kg

Incline dumbells

3 sets of 12

Finished with 8 with 50kg

Incline cable flys

3 sets of 12

Went heavy for 6 can't remember weight

Pec dec

3 sets of 12

Then heavy for 6

Biceps

Cable curls

3 sets of 12

Then heavy for 8

Seated preacher curls

3 sets 12

Heavy for 5

Then 3 sets of concentration curls


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Noticed your doing 3 x12 then 6-8 heavy. Is that to stimulate growth ?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Good to see the journal up and running again mate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tbh I've trained so many ways I usually train a certain way for 3 months then change it!

Everyone knows why you change things about so won't go there

Now I'm back on gear I'll probably change it again in a couple of weeks

I'm like yanny really I just will do one or two warm up sets then hit something heavy for 8/10 reps I sort of want to be failing inbetween 10/12 reps or there abouts!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> This ratio partial:full rom deadlifts is looking identical for everyone. Might try figure out an average ratio laters.


That will be intresting to see fleg!!!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Whats the pdl mate? Good lifts there. First time ive seen ur journal.The gym i usually use is getting a big refurb in april hopefully they get bigger d bells they only go to 40k.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

There's a polish lad at my gym who weighs about 180 pound

Who benches 300kg with a suit on its amazing to see

For his weight I think he said that it's only him and another guy who can do it in Poland

Don't know wot the record is here?

He reps 180 fukcing amazing


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm gonna read through the journal again, when you first wrote it, I didn't think you was all that, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chris sanchez said:


> Whats the pdl mate? Good lifts there. First time ive seen ur journal.The gym i usually use is getting a big refurb in april hopefully they get bigger d bells they only go to 40k.


Partial deadlifts off the rack chris


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> There's a polish lad at my gym who weighs about 180 pound
> 
> Who benches 300kg with a suit on its amazing to see
> 
> ...


As I keep saying, strength doesn't always mean size!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I'm gonna read through the journal again, when you first wrote it, I didn't think you was all that, lol


W****r lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

doh cheers im a bit slow today, lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> W****r lol


Love you mate!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Love you mate!


That's why I know I can say it lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders and tris Tomoz

Think I'll have some nox pump Tomoz diddnt feel focused today

Something was distracting me!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Shoulders and tris Tomoz
> 
> Think I'll have some nox pump Tomoz diddnt feel focused today
> 
> Something was distracting me!!!


I wonder what that could have been, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

No training today wife and Mia sick all night!

Now I feel rough GREAT!

No work today either yann can have a night off from me lol

Hope you got radio done


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> No training today wife and Mia sick all night!
> 
> Now I feel rough GREAT!
> 
> ...


I'm at comcab now

Who am I gonna talk to today, boo hoo


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I'm at comcab now
> 
> Who am I gonna talk to today, boo hoo


I know someone who will be happy your not speaking to me tonight lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I know someone who will be happy your not speaking to me tonight lol


Don't be silly, she likes you really

Anyway I've just got a heathrow, happy days

Hurry back, I miss you, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders only today

First day back since sickness so weren't looking forward to it tbh

Hammer shoulder press 4x10/12

One arm hammer shoulder press 4x10

Front raise cable 3x12

Side cable raises 3x12

Seated machine side raises 3x8

Face pulls 3x12

Then just finished with 4 sets on a seated shoulder press

Half decent pump not the best but was lacking a bit of energy as I thought I would!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

At least you got to the gym and got back into it!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

What's a face pull?? :S Gd workout buddy!! Looking gd!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

SoldierSmudge said:


> What's a face pull?? :S Gd workout buddy!! Looking gd!!


You stand looking into a mirror and pull funny faces really good for delts!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Only joking smudge with a rope on a cable machine and pull it in to your neck or just above for your rear delts bud

Thanks smudge


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest and bi's

Changed my workout to similar to yanns

Flat bench 2 warm up sets 60kg

Then 3 working sets @110 to failure

Hammer press @80kg

Again 3 sets

Pec dec @80kg

3 sets

Standing cable flys @41kg e/s

3 sets

Decline bench @100kg

3sets

Bi's

Ez-bar cable curls @50kg

Single arm curls seated @20kg

Rope curls/pulls @60kg

Hammer curls (dumbells)@15kg

All 3 sets and to failure

I was pumped to fukc


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Copy cat, lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah so its pulls to the face! Thought u had facial exercises in your routine lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Ah so its pulls to the face! Thought u had facial exercises in your routine lol


You don't get a mush line that without putting the work in!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders and tri's

Hammer press

2x15 50kg (25 each side)

3xto failure which was 12,12,10 @180kg

Dumbells press

3x12 @30kg

Machine hammer press

3x12 @70kg

Front raises(dumbell)

3x12 @20kg

Side raises(super setted with machine)

Dumbells @16kg

Face pulls

3x12

I'll put up tris in a sec


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Very strong on the hammer press


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Shoulders and tri's
> 
> Hammer press
> 
> ...


franki frist time I been here bud like your style mate cocky but good at the same time cheers bud


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Very strong on the hammer press


Tbh yann I went light today but intensity was good


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Right tri's

Close grip bench(smiths)

4 sets to failure @80kg minimum of 8 reps

V-bar cable pull downs

3 sets to failure can't remember weight but it was for about 10/12 reps so quite heavy

Reverse grip straight bar pull downs super setted with dips

3 sets last set of dips only managed 6 I was bushed lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Rest day today

Going to do some ab work in a bit after my omelette has gone down lol

Getting some strengh increase now so will up my weights next week by about 20%

I seem to get better form with heavier weights


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Rest day- going to do ab work... That's still not strictly rest lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

SX Dave said:


> Rest day- going to do ab work... That's still not strictly rest lol


Hahaha just a few tiny sit ups dave

It's this weather gives me energy lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Back

Partial deadlifts

2x warm up sets @120kg

2x10 @170kg

2x6 @200 kg

T-bar pull downs

2x10 @ 100kg

2x8 @ 150kg

Seated rows(hammer)

3x10 @55kg

Pull down lat machine

3x10 @ 70kg

Then finished with some barbell rows @40kg just to pump some blood into my monster back


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Where you positioning your partials F? I do mine using a trap-bar but considering incorporating some partials.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Where you positioning your partials F? I do mine using a trap-bar but considering incorporating some partials.


I would say just below knee level dorse


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Legs & abs

4 sets leg extensions

4 sets leg press

Seated hamstrings 4 sets

Standing weighted calf raises 4 sets

Seated weighted calf raises 4 sets

No squats today done leg press instead

Abs

Leg raises x3

Seated ab crunch x3

Rope crunches x3

Torso twist x3


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry I was bored!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Big chest Frankieboy!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Frank the tank! Looking good big fella!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Frank the tank! Looking good big fella!


Glad you used tank.....lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How much you weighing at the mo franki


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> How much you weighing at the mo franki


14.4 stone 201Ib


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks all for your kind comments!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

fleg said:


> i imagine the conversation between yourself and yannys going to go like this before you visit cals hahaha  30 seconds onwards


Oh my god! Hilarious! Can just picture it ound:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you think me and Frankie will be relying on after shave to woo the women, lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know if you noticed but i just did a thousand


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems like yesterday me old mucker lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest & bi's

Trained on own today so changed it a bit

Incine bench(smiths)

2 warm up sets @60kg for 15

2 working sets @110kg to failure

Pec dec

1 warm up then 2 working sets

Seated hammer press

1 warm up then 2 working sets

Cable flys(standing)

A/A

Dips

3 sets

Bi's

Seated e-z bar preacher

3 working sets

Single arm preacher curls

3 sets

Hammer curls

3 sets

Rope pulls

3 sets

Then done some ab work

Crunches on machine

Leg raises


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders and tri's

Seated mp on smiths(behind neck)

2 warm up sets 2 working sets

In front mp

3 working sets

21's on shoulders

7 side delts

7 front raises alternate

7 front raises hammer both together

X3 sets super setted with seated side raises(machine),

Face pulls 3 sets

Tri's

Close grip bench 3 sets

Wide grip pull downs on cables 3 sets

V-bar cables 3 sets

Dips body weight 3 sets


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thursday!!!!

Back

Lat pulldown to chest

2 warm up sets

2 working sets @110kg to failure

Close grip seated rows

3 working sets @140kg to failure

Dumbell rows

3 sets @ 42.5kg

Straight arm pulldowns

3 sets @ 50kg

Kept light as didn't wanna wreck Saturday but nice pump anyway 30secs rest between sets so kept intensity high


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't done straight arm pulldowns for a while

Might do them again next week


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

No pepper pig world today forecast rain kids gutted

So going aqua splash instead so going to have to get body out DAMN! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> No pepper pig world today forecast rain kids gutted
> 
> So going aqua splash instead *so going to have to get body out* DAMN! Lol


Oh dear, I bet you're gutted, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Speedos????


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Speedos????


Probably a thong :happy:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Right went swimming Monday went down slide like a silly boy and fell into water and tweaked my arm

So tried chest today and managed 4 sets of bench and 3 sets of pec dec and the pain was killing so had to call it a day

Rest Tomoz then do some legs on Thursday then rest till Monday I think to give arm a rest....gutted!

Quote of the day on Monday at pool by my brother who is a roofer by the way don't you get pissed off people staring at you

Doesn't he fukcin know me at all lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Only trained once this week for about 20 mins due to injury

So looking forward to getting back to it next week...!

Pic of me and my little man


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Only trained once this week for about 20 mins due to injury
> 
> So looking forward to getting back to it next week...!
> 
> Pic of me and my little man


Aww, Frankie and little Freddie, lovely pic mate!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Only trained once this week for about 20 mins due to injury
> 
> So looking forward to getting back to it next week...!
> 
> Pic of me and my little man


You got him doing press-ups yet Frank? My daughter's just banged a set of 3 out followed by 10 burpees on the double!! Ha. (no joke btw, she's 4!)


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> You got him doing press-ups yet Frank? My daughter's just banged a set of 3 out followed by 10 burpees on the double!! Ha. (no joke btw, she's 4!)


Ahhh bless her

He copies my press ups more like humping the floor mind you lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Ahhh bless her
> 
> *He copies my press ups more like humping the floor mind you lol*


I could say something, but I won't, pmsl


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Like father like son eh?!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Like father like son eh?!


Very funny

There's usually someone under me tho tbh pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest and bi's

1 warm up set 60kg

2 sets @100kg for 12

2 sets @120kg for 8

2 sets @80kg for 15

Incline bench (barbell)

3 working set 110kg

Hammer press 3 sets

Pec dec 3 sets

Bi's

Ez bar preacher bench

3 working sets

Reverse grip cable ez-bar

3 sets

High pulley double bicep curls

3 sets

15 mins cardio

After nearly a week off I got an amazing pump today


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love reading you guys journals!! Big numbers frank! Your warm ups are more than my working sets! Oh to dream 

Keep up good work mate!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Love reading you guys journals!! Big numbers frank! Your warm ups are more than my working sets! Oh to dream
> 
> Keep up good work mate!


Thanks phil


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Franki is back!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Back and tri's

T-bar row

1 warm up 3 working sets @150kg

Lat pull down

3 working sets 120kg

Wide grip seated pulls

3 working sets @ 70kg

Seated rows(machine)

3 working sets can't remember weight weren't heavy as arm started hurting again

Lat machine

3 sets not heavy

Tried close grip bench for tri's but arm weren't having any of it

Going to have to rest again FFS so just legs and abs and cardio for a week

Teach me to act the goat on a kids water slide won't it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't think the 150kg T-Bar helped, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Started hurting on lat pulldown


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

This is the body I am aiming for whether I get it is another story


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> This is the body I am aiming for whether I get it is another story


That is impressive!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ronny rockel he's body is fantastic that sounds gay but Fukc it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Ronny rockel he's body is fantastic that sounds gay but Fukc it


We met him at the British Grand Prix last year, got a photo with him

He has got a fantastic body but he is a [email protected], lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty body

Yes and he is a short ar5e lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Go for it mate got fcuk all to lose


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Go for it mate got fcuk all to lose


Thanks Jordan might have left it a bit late but if I can near it I'll be happy


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Thanks Jordan might have left it a bit late but if I can near it I'll be happy


You're 7 years younger than me, just get on with it you pussy, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> You're 7 years younger than me, just get on with it you pussy, lol


I like that advice well I'm going to give it everything I've got

So my to do list is

Get ripped to Fukc

Buy my r8

Get m

Ride off into sunset

Simple well 2 of them r lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

What 2 lol.

Good to have goals frank and good to strive to get them. Better to try and fail than not try at all! You'll get there mate!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

SX Dave said:


> What 2 lol.
> 
> Good to have goals frank and good to strive to get them. Better to try and fail than not try at all! You'll get there mate!


Thanks dave something's in life are unobtainable so I'm guessing the car and body lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cheers guys means alot


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

franki3 said:


> I like that advice well I'm going to give it everything I've got
> 
> So my to do list is
> 
> ...


How about buying an R8 and riding off into the sunset with M? 

My mate owns an R8 down your way, he's not even 30 yet the jammy git!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

If it had 4 seats I'd get one lol

But I suppose I might only need 2 lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Legs

4 sets leg extensions 1 warm up set

4 sets [email protected]

3 sets sldl for hams @80kg

3 sets seated hams

5 sets seated calf raises @50kg

As I haven done shoulders I done 3 sets seated hammer press (stacked)

And 4 sets of shoulder press (machine) @80kg

Only about 30 secs rest between sets today and trust me I was blowing lol

Oh yeh and plus new girl @ gym lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, you told me about the new girl before the leg workout, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Yes, you told me about the new girl before the leg workout, lol


Who wants to know about a fukcing leg workout

Press squats extensions......done!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Press squats extensions......done!


Is that the leg workout or what you are planning with that girl, lmao


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Is that the leg workout or what you are planning with that girl, lmao


Very good lmao


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fukc it next year that's mine!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Fukc it next year that's mine!


Can I have a drive of it, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My mates got one is silver... Such a waste! All audi's should be ice White!! Especially if your from essex!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Can I have a drive of it, lol


We're go expo in it lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> My mates got one is silver... Such a waste! All audi's should be ice White!! Especially if your from essex!


Hahahaha exactly I wanted a white range rover sport until missus said how old are you pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Me today!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Slabs of muscle on your chest Frankie Boy, you're gonna have to compete in the future eventually


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Slabs of muscle on your chest Frankie Boy, you're gonna have to compete in the future eventually


Sending you a piccy big boy


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I was going to say the same franki nice slabs you got there ha ha.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Sending you a piccy big boy


Is it rude, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Sending you a piccy big boy


I should have guessed, FFS Frank, I've just woken up, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Chest and bi's
> 
> 1 warm up set 60kg
> 
> ...


Just read this. So this where you got your slabs lmao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Franks got great chest genetics, that's probably why!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucky bastard


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Lucky bastard


I agree, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Went gym today wasn't going to!

Incline dumbell press

2 warm up sets @30kg for 15

1 set @40kg for 12

1 [email protected] for 10

Partial deadlifts

1 warm up just to see if back felt ok!

120kg for 12

170kg for 10

220kg for 6

Tried a 260kg for one but wouldn't have it lol

Hammer press for chest

3 sets

Cable shrugs and cable upright rows

3 sets of each

Seated chest press

3 sets

Weird workout I know but just done some things I haven't done for a bit

Got a decent pump really considering I was just fukcing about!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you put your oly bar on boxes for partials mate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Do you put your oly bar on boxes for partials mate


In a squat rack Jordan just below knee level


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok mate. The squat rack is weird at my gym the bar holes stop at waist height so I may have to use boxes. I'll have a look when I'm there tonight


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Ok mate. The squat rack is weird at my gym the bar holes stop at waist height so I may have to use boxes. I'll have a look when I'm there tonight


Yeh we have one of those aswell

The rack I use can be used for both it's pretty good really

I'll take a pic for ya next week without me in it lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Ok mate. The squat rack is weird at my gym the bar holes stop at waist height so I may have to use boxes. I'll have a look when I'm there tonight


Yeh we have one of those aswell

The rack I use can be used for both it's pretty good really

I'll take a pic for ya next week without me in it lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest and bi's

Flat bench

2 warm ups @80kg for 12

1x10 @110kg

2x8. @130kg

1rep for 145kg. PB WENT UP QUITE EASY!

Decline bench

2x10 100kg

2x8. 120kg

Hammer press

3 sets stacked think its 100kg

Pec dec

3 sets 75 kg

Bi's

Ez-bar cable curls

3 sets @70kg

Seated preacher curls

3 sets for 12 @55kg

Rope pulls (cable)

3 sets 12 @50kg

Massive pump today even surprised myself and I forgot to take some fury

Felt good today


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good job on the PB dude


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice bench franki followed by incline aswell. What's your current cycle


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Nice bench franki followed by incline aswell. What's your current cycle


600mg test e e/w

600 mg deca e/w


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Nice bench mr essex!! Monster


Trying to keep up with you big man I'll end up putting myself in hospital trying lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> you've topped me there with 145 lol tbh your chest is quite a fcuking size mate I missed that last picture !! Awesome.


Coming from you fleg that means alot

Simon Cowell has spoken lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Impressive weight shifted there bud. If fleg is Simon Crowell am I David Williams lmao?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Impressive weight shifted there bud. If fleg is Simon Crowell am I David Williams lmao?


Hahhahahahah wouldn't mind having his wife jord


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

He gets all the woman mate must be his sense of humour


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Impressive weight shifted there bud. If fleg is Simon Crowell am I David Williams lmao?


I'll be Amanda Holden!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I'll be Amanda Holden!


If you are than a needle isn't the only thing going in your ass


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yesterday back and tri's

Deads

2 warm up sets @100kg

3 working sets @150kg

Not heavy I know but it gets better lol

Close grip pull downs

1x12 @120kg

2x10/8 @170kg

T-bar rows

3 sets of 10 @ 160kg

Straight bar cable pull downs

3 sets of 10 @60kg

Tri's

Close grip bench( smiths)

2 set of 10 @80kg

2 sets of 10 @100kg not 140kg like the monster

Behind neck dumbells ( seated) extensions

3 sets of 10 @40kg

V-bar push downs

3 sets @80kg

Bit of pain in arm still so didn't go to failure today all about knowing your body and learning from past mistakes,soil will be ready for shoulders on Thursday


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Your deads would be heavy enough for me!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Impressive deads mate I would say they were heavy lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome back miche 

Lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders

Standing military (behind neck)

2 warm up sets @40kg

1x12 @50kg

1x10 @60kg

Seated hammer press

1x10 @70kg A/S

1x10 @85kg " "

1x10 @95kg " "

Side raises

2x12 @11kg

2x12 @13kg

Front raises

3x12 @13kg

Seated machine hammer press

3x10 @70kg

Face pulls

4x12

Felt a bit tired today not the best workout I've had but I gave it all I had


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Welcome back miche
> 
> Lol


Been a while frankie, I've missed your weekly pictures


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Been a while frankie, I've missed your weekly pictures


Pmsl x10000 BJ

It's freezing out so I gotta bloody show someone lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Didn't train Friday intended to do legs but was just too tired.

So am planning to get to gym Sunday morning if I can!

Ordering my tren next week got another 2 weeks left of my deca cycle was going to carry straight on with the tren but going to cruise for a few weeks then going to do 100mg every other day plus 300mg test e a week!

So time summerslam comes should be looking ok hopefully!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The changes to your body on test/tren should be noticable by Summerslam, watch out M, lean Frankie Boy is on his way, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> The changes to your body on test/tren should be noticable by Summerslam, watch out M, lean Frankie Boy is on his way, lol


Hahahaha yann


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Frankie with abs at Summerslam is going to be unbearable, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Frankie with abs at Summerslam is going to be unbearable, lol


Wot you after!! Lol

Nice profile pic made me laugh when I see it lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Wot you after!! Lol
> 
> Nice profile pic made me laugh when I see it lol


I don't know what you mean, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Today


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Who's taking that pic for you frank? Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Who's taking that pic for you frank? Lol


Me, we just had a little fumble on the sofa, pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Nice horseshoe on the triceps! Lol few weeks on the Tren you'll be comparing abs with yanny!


Frank with abs I'll be unbearable


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Who's taking that pic for you frank? Lol


My daughter Mia

She hates it when we go swimming and everyone stares at me bless her!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Me, we just had a little fumble on the sofa, pmsl


Lmao that's worrying


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao that's worrying


Very worrying becoz I saw it as more than a fumble yann!!!!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Very worrying becoz I saw it as more than a fumble yann!!!!!!


Okay, I'll admit it, we had a**l sex, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Right just got back from my playground

Chest and bi's

Flat bench

2x12 @60kg

3x10 @110kg

Seated hammer

3x10 @80kg

Incline bench

3x10 @70kg

1x8. @100kg

Cable fly supersetted with wide pec dec

3x12. I was screaming at the end lol

Bi's

cable curls (ez-bar)

3x12 @55kg

Preacher bench

3x12 @30kg done really slow the pain was unbelievable

Rope pulls

3x12 @50kg

Reverse grip curls(cable)

3x12 @20kg

I was pumped to feck today so frankie left gym happy for more than one reason


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Okay, I'll admit it, we had a**l sex, lol


Your just out of control pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I know why you left the gym happy, you dirty c**t, lol


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Okay, I'll admit it, we had a**l sex, lol


was he good Yanny lmao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Joan.Mc said:


> was he good Yanny lmao


Very good, lol

Franks an Italian stallion, pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wife's birthday Tomoz and Mia's Friday so should be a good week!

Mia has swimming pool party Saturday one of Mia's friends mum said to me at school today all the mums I've heard are just coming to see you

See wot I mean how can I not have a big head FFS!

Bet the missus don't let me in the pool lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao shell let you in the pool with a jumper on


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao shell let you in the pool with a jumper on


Wouldn't surprise me mate lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Will they let you swim wearing a balaclava Frank!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Will they let you swim wearing a balaclava Frank!


Wot you saying I'm ugly Pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Wot you saying I'm ugly Pmsl


No, but that's what Nicola will want you to do, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> No, but that's what Nicola will want you to do, lol


I think she will want me to just watch

Which I may do lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is she going in the pool


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Is she going in the pool


Yes jord.......!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Get some pics up


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Get some pics up


Hahahah you perv lol

Our last thread got closed down before we got to see the wives naked loo


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Ey maye hope u enjoyed the game yesterday I forgot to watch motd I heard walkers goal was a belter!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Hahahah you perv lol
> 
> Our last thread got closed down before we got to see the wives naked loo


Lmao. shame that frankie. I'm even worse on test I would literally hump anything


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> Ey maye hope u enjoyed the game yesterday I forgot to watch motd I heard walkers goal was a belter!


Blackburn were terrible chris

Touch and go for 4th

We win Tuesday then maybe


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao. shame that frankie. I'm even worse on test I would literally hump anything


Don't know about anything I'm quite fussy

But libido is in overdrive lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Back and tri's

Wide grip chins

3x10 bodyweight

Double d-bar pull downs

3x10 @120kg

Barbell rows

3x10 @60kg

Dumbell rows

3x12 @38kg

Close grip pull downs

3x10 last set only 8 @140kg

Latpulldowns machine

3x12 @60kg

Tri's

V-bar

3x12 @70kg

Tri push down machine

3x10 @100kg

Single arm pull downs

3x10 @12kg

Got some good and positive comments today which was nice to hear


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Legs

Leg extensions

2 warm up at 30kg x15

1x10 @65kg

2x10 @97.5 kg (stacked)

Leg press

2x12 @250kg

2x12 and failure @300kg

Seated hamstrings

3xto failure can't remember weight but it feckin burnt like sh1t

Standing calf raises

3x15 quite heavy

Seated calf raises

3x12 @60kg 3 plates

Abs just done 3x20 on crunch machine

Not much rest inbetween sets so legs were on fire but felt really good!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulders

Hammer machine press

2x15 @35kg

2x10 @70kg

Seated dumbell press

3x12 @20kg

Front raises

3x10 @11kg

Side raises

3x10 @11kg

Machine back delts

3x10 @60kg

Upright rows(cable)

3x10 @40kg

Quick and easy 40mins


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Frankie, quick question... I use 12kg for front raises and your delts are much bigger than mine, do you do it in slow motion and squeeze every rep?

I almost throw it up (without any body swaying) and am now questioning doing it correctly??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I use around 8 kg really slow positives squeeze at the top gold for a second medium negatives


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Frankie, quick question... I use 12kg for front raises and your delts are much bigger than mine, do you do it in slow motion and squeeze every rep?
> 
> I almost throw it up (without any body swaying) and am now questioning doing it correctly??


Tbh I could go heavier but by the time in my routine I come round to do them 11kg is usually enough for me!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest and bi's

Gym packed today so grabbed wot I could.

Seated hammer press

2 warm up sets

3 working sets

Pec dec

3 sets

Machine press

3 sets

Incline bench

3 sets

Decline bench

3 sets

Bi's

Reverse grip cable

3 sets

Double bicep cable curls

3 sets

Cable curls super setted with hammer dumbells

3 sets

Ez-bar curls cable

3 sets

Not alot of info guys and girls but didn't take to much notice of weight today but I looked Awsome at the end so job done lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yesterday back & tri's

Chins

3x10 bodyweight

P/D

3x10 @170kg

Lat pull downs

3x10 can't remember weight but couldn't do more than 10

Lat machine

3xfailure heavy again stacked

Straight bar pulldowns

3x12 not over heavy

Tri's

Close grip smiths

3x10 @100kg

Seated tricep extensions

4xfailure

3 sets of 35kg

1 set of 40kg

Rope pulls

3x12 very heavy

Another great workout

Seems like I'm kicking on again


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Didn't train today no motivation or energy felt drained today!!

Had gym gear on ready to go dropped Freddie off at nursery and just felt mullard!

Getting old lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Didn't train today no motivation or energy felt drained today!!
> 
> Had gym gear on ready to go dropped Freddie off at nursery and just felt mullard!
> 
> Getting old lol


Tut tut :nono: Get your gym gear back on and go lol! :lift::whip:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Tut tut :nono: Get your gym gear back on and go lol! :lift::whip:


To late I'm naked now 

Lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

No gym again today my body feels fukced tbh think its telling to rest so thru experience I'll listen

Might try and get to gym Tomoz morning if I feel a bit betta

Apart from that I've had a lovely day


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Apart from that I've had a lovely day


And a very sharing, caring day by all accounts :becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> What's up mate, you feeling weak?


Body feels drained fleg mate

I'll be back tho try and train Tomoz (legs)

You happy with your gains so far mate

How long you got left on cycle and you going to do pct or cruise?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeh tbh I'm not sleeping well at all lot on my mind recently

Need to get back and focus again

Got a couple of shows to go to in next couple of weeks so should get some motivation back there.!

Wots your next cycle going to consist of fleg??


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Gym should help you sleep! Just don't use hemo rage lol. Looks like we lost jordan to it already, he hasn't been on all night..
> 
> I am contemplating running some mast prop from 1-14 but not necessarily.
> 
> ...


I found reload very good!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> What about mast lol


Was going to use masteron last year but hit the deca instead!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

fleg said:


> Gym should help you sleep! Just don't use hemo rage lol. Looks like we lost jordan to it already, he hasn't been on all night..
> 
> )


I was Wired to hell. I felt like I had ten espressos. No sleeping for me till gone 12!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Couple more piccys!

Ain't trained since Tuesday but body feels refreshed and ready to go again


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Gettin franki looking buff clas a pair of shined up shoes


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good mate. Dont wory about the missed workouts like you said you have to listen to your body.

Now get the feck back in the gym lol.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Looking good mate. Dont wory about the missed workouts like you said you have to listen to your body.
> 
> Now get the feck back in the gym lol.


From now on I listen to RR LOL

CHEERS MATEY!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

In at 12 up at 5.30 FFS

Bloody kids lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not much better here Frank, can barely see straight!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Not much better here Frank, can barely see straight!!


Ditto dorse


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking good franki! But you already know that ha!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest&bi's

Flat bench(dumbells)

Warm up 1x15 30kg

3x12 45kg

Hammer press

3x12 100kg

Incline bench(dumbells)

3x12 40kg

Pec dec

1x12 70kg

1x12 80kg

1x10 100kg

Cable flys

2x12 35kg

Bi's

Ez-bar cable

3x12 60kg

Hammer bar super setted with hammer curls

3x12 @30kg

To failure on hammer curls @13kg

Can't wait to hit the tren


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good session mate when you starting tren


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Good session mate when you starting tren


Well got week left on deca then going to cruise for a month on 200mg of test then

100mg of tren every other day with 400mg of test a week

Planning on running it for 12 weeks but as we all know it may not agree with me so fingers crossed if it makes me into arsehole I'll stop lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ate you going for another cycle after cruising or coming off ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cruise then straight in with next cycle


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Franki out of interest when you say cruising would that be just Test? then the next cycle would contain other elements as well?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Franki out of interest when you say cruising would that be just Test? then the next cycle would contain other elements as well?


Yes mate I will cruise on something that's just enough to keep me ticking over then I will up the test again and add wot other compounds to it.

Well they say cruising but really it's a another cycle but with a low dose!

Then I'll do a pct after that tbh I get bored of jabbing it becomes a chore!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Yes mate I will cruise on something that's just enough to keep me ticking over then I will up the test again and add wot other compounds to it.
> 
> Well they say cruising but really it's a another cycle but with a low dose!
> 
> Then I'll do a pct after that tbh I get bored of jabbing it becomes a chore!


Okays I understand... like trt dose but assuming you'd be on higher dose then other use on a cycle when they first start lols


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Okays I understand... like trt dose but assuming you'd be on higher dose then other use on a cycle when they first start lols


Slightly higher lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Is the dose you use relative to your age??

i.e. say a 20 year old has 1000mg of test so 250mg per week is 25%

someone 50 would have allot less test has half that so they'd need 750 mg to have the same effect??

(as you can tell number are totally made up and just when with easiest to do the maths, i know really figures are miles less)

Sorry for all the question matey


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I did put a chart up somewhere on average levels in certain age groups

But regarding how I see it 500mg in a 21yr old will react better anyway to say a 50yr old

But if your saying then if the 50yr old would gain the same on say 750mg I would probably say no as I think a younger man with his own high test levels would surpass the older man

If I can remember the average male produces between 70/100 of test a week and I think altho the older man will produce alot lower I was quite surprised if I can remember it wasn't as low as I would of thought!

Mr Chappell would have more to say medically than me tho!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Cruise then straight in with next cycle


Which will be ? Lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Them numbers are higher then i thought tbh i had 30 mg a week in my head... think i read that at the claims of a test booster but that is there way of claimign 430% or what ever 

Although Franki, when natural production stops, it wouldn't really matter what age you are you'd be on same dose?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Which will be ? Lol


400mg test eth a week

100mg tren ace Every other day


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Them numbers are higher then i thought tbh i had 30 mg a week in my head... think i read that at the claims of a test booster but that is there way of claimign 430% or what ever
> 
> Although Franki, when natural production stops, it wouldn't really matter what age you are you'd be on same dose?


You may be right with levels I've a memory of a goldfish

Yeh but would a older body make as good use of steroids as a younger man

There's a question?????


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just read a healthy male can produce between 7-12mg a day

So I'm right again lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds a Good cycle as long as you can handle the tren lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Sounds a Good cycle as long as you can handle the tren lol


That's the million dollar question

I'm sure you boys will tell me if I'm acting a ar5e or more of one lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

franki3 said:


> That's the million dollar question
> 
> I'm sure you boys will tell me if I'm acting a ar5e or more of one lol


I'll definitely tell you lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeh your lean over in bed and tell me


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Yeh your lean over in bed and tell me


Does that comment deserve a (Your acting like an a5se comment) probably not, i'm just practising lol.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Does that comment deserve a (Your acting like an a5se comment) probably not, i'm just practising lol.


M will say later I'm sure

I'm bordering and that's without tren RR


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> View attachment 3624
> 
> 
> .....................


I love him more!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

My best mate, lol

View attachment 3626


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Twins! Lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

You look like your out dogging for the night haha!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Christo23 said:


> You look like your out dogging for the night haha!


It can get a bit boring driving around London all day and night, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not sure what franks doing behind the door ?? Lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chest and bi's

Flat bench barbell

2x15 @60kg

1x12 @100kg

1x4. @140kg

Tried for a 150kg so so so close the good thing is I know it's in me for certain now

Cable flys

4x12 35kg

Seated hammer press

3x10 100kg stacked

Pec dec

3x10 75kg

Bi's

Barbell curls

1x12 30kg

1x12. 40kg

1x10. 50kg

Single arm preacher bench

3x10 @20kg

Rope curls super setted with hammer curls

3x12

I looked a lot fuller than i have done recently so I was well pleased

Oh 15 mins on bike blahhhhhh


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bench press is looking good buddy


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What if you did less warm up sets on bench frank maybe you could push out that 150 !


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Bench press is looking good buddy


Wish I had same genetics in my arms as my chest

Feel there lagging might try twice a week some heavy compound lifts should sort the ba5tards out!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> What if you did less warm up sets on bench frank maybe you could push out that 150 !


Totally agree!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Wish I had same genetics in my arms as my chest
> 
> Feel there lagging might try twice a week some heavy compound lifts should sort the ba5tards out!


Heard yesterday that Phil Heath doesn't even train his arms anymore!

Wish I had your chest genetics


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Heard yesterday that Phil Heath doesn't even train his arms anymore!
> 
> Wish I had your chest genetics


Swap for your arm ones lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Totally agree!


Do it then ! Lmao


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Do it then ! Lmao


Lmao

I will lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Lmao
> 
> I will lol


Good......! Ha


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Good......! Ha


Is this a quark thing lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Have you ever had Quark? I bought some and it sat in the fridge untouched till it went out of date, then I threw it away lol. Be interesting to know if it actually tastes like cream cheese...


I've never heard of it miche well least I know wot I'm getting this Sunday lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Hahaha! No veggie dust in this house lol


Ahh that's good becoz your not getting sex for that!

Pmsl


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao it is a good thing m !

Cottage cheese is what you need


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> :jaw: It's a good thing I know your sense of humour now lmao!!!!!


Is Frank joking, pmsl


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I eat Sainsbo's low fat quark most nights on rice cakes or ryvita. Tastes like thick, plain, sour yogurt!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Had some pro-6 when I got in last night tbh I wish it was arsenic but that's another story lol

But don't feel as hungry as usuall this morning well for food anyway


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Arsenic why would you wish such a thing franki


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Had some pro-6 when I got in last night tbh I wish it was arsenic but that's another story lol
> 
> But don't feel as hungry as usuall this morning well for food anyway


Come on franki, you cant make a statement like that without yelling more.

Come on spill, tall uncle RR what's wrong.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Come on franki, you cant make a statement like that without yelling more.
> 
> Come on spill, tall uncle RR what's wrong.


Very long story which doesn't want to end it seems!!!

Love to say more but I can't sorry guys


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Very long story which doesn't want to end it seems!!!
> 
> Love to say more but I can't sorry guys


That's cool franki, hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Clear your inbox franki3


All done

Sorry m's fault the girl is besotted with me 

Lol joking


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Sorry Frank, I just can't help myself lol


Lmao........!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

M, I won't tell you what he was saying to me the other day....


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> M, I won't tell you what he was saying to me the other day....


Hahaha dorse but m knows me!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I THOUGHT I knew you too...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So I gather!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> So I gather!


I feel like a piece of meat

Pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> You wish lol


Seems I do a lot of wishing


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's my most recent pic about 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking slightly hench there brah.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking realy good there mate.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Your looking well Frankie, good to see you again. I remember you had started tren last you were on. How did that go, did you stay sane?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tren wasn't a good idea lol

Really long story but it turnt me into someone I didn't like!

I nearly lost everything and it took the missus throwing me out to realise how much my family are to me!

I've been natty now for about 4 months and family life is good

I still train hard and still enjoy it but don't put it before family now!

I'm a much betta person now well how I was before the gear!

I've seen both sides now and wouldn't ever tell no one to take drugs but I've seen the dangers of them mentally!

The addiction is how they make you feel you look good feel good and feel no one can touch you!

But tren is the most amazing drug it works full stop!

Anyone wants advice on the down side of them I'd be willing to help!!!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Still look thick mate! Chest is huge.

Hope you're well


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wot academically lol


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Here's my most recent pic about 3 weeks ago!


looking good there for a natty lol no really good shape an size:thumb:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Here's my most recent pic about 3 weeks ago!


Surprised you kept that vest on!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What dosage tren were you on mate?

Care to go into a bit more detail with the sides? If not PM me


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not vain yann


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

wezo said:


> looking good there for a natty lol no really good shape an size:thumb:


Thank you mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I'm not vain yann


Jesus, I just choked on my coffee, pmsl


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

100mg eod BJ


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

franki3 said:


> Tren wasn't a good idea lol
> 
> Really long story but it turnt me into someone I didn't like!
> 
> ...


Tottally sums the stuff up mate.Im ok with most other gear.Glad to hear you nipped it.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks chris


----------

